# portugese language help



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Portuguese Words of the Day – Free Portuguese Vocabulary Lessons Online

although it is Brazilian bases portuguese it is a really helpful site.

with quizes and games and word of the day.  have fun while you learn


----------



## Bob1961 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks Siobhanwf!
This is an excellent resource; I went ahead and enrolled as a trial member in the actual course (which is free, but limited in what you can do). I have completed the first lesson and see that (so far) I am engaged enough to go for the paid membership when I have completed the trial. 
They do have Continental Portuguese, now, which is great.
I have struggled with the language since arrival in Portugal. It does not help matters that I am out of the country half of the year, forgetting most of what I have learned while I am gone. I Have tried a tutor, other computer based courses, etc. Hopefully this one will stick! 
Thanks!


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

siobhanwf said:


> Portuguese Words of the Day – Free Portuguese Vocabulary Lessons Online
> 
> although it is Brazilian bases portuguese it is a really helpful site.
> 
> with quizes and games and word of the day.  have fun while you learn


Well.. its a little bit different. For an example

In azores/Portugal for weekend: fim de semana

In Brazil: final de semana


----------



## JMarco88 (May 17, 2015)

azoreseuropa said:


> Well.. its a little bit different. For an example
> 
> In azores/Portugal for weekend: fim de semana
> 
> In Brazil: final de semana


I wouldn't worry to much about that sort of quotes! 
its still understandable from either Brazilians or Portugueses.
but if you are trying to get it 100% right them yes! its actually a big difference!


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

JMarco88 said:


> I wouldn't worry to much about that sort of quotes!
> its still understandable from either Brazilians or Portugueses.
> but if you are trying to get it 100% right them yes! its actually a big difference!


Very true but I am Portuguese from Azores/Portugal so I know about Brazilian and Portuguese.. A big difference, really.


----------



## Aronsky (Jan 18, 2015)

I had great fun learning Portuguese with the Teach Yourself Portuguese book. It comes with 2-CDs and it starts off with basic language and progresses to expert level. The book is affordable and the dialogue really works and is engaging.... (no I am not a salesman employed by the publisher).

I still really have trouble with the nasal sounds of Portuguese though.... As a dog-owner, I have to try and use the word "cão" (dog) all the time, and it's difficult.... and because I have two dogs, I have to also try it in the plural form which is even more difficult "cães". 

Forvo is a good site with audio clips of how to pronounce hundreds of thousands of Portuguese words: Portuguese pronunciation guide - Forvo


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

I have been having some success with this site: http://www.memrise.com/home/

It is free, and there are dozens of European Portuguese lessons to chose from. 

Beginners Portuguese, - Memrise

For free site is is very good. I have no connection with the site, just a happy user!


----------



## Bazoo (Apr 25, 2015)

the "Translate" App which is free is fantastic. Either speak directly into your device and it translates both directions with the pronunciation or take a photo of the text you want to translate and does this automatically.


----------

